# X-terra style roof rack for X-trail



## Gwendly (Aug 2, 2006)

The style of roof rack with the 'wind deflector' on the front, is there a version that is the same but for the X-trail?

That is the only thing I wish I had over the xterra for my xtrail!


----------



## Gwendly (Aug 2, 2006)

no one?

this is the style I'm talking about....

http://www.theautochannel.com/vehicles/new/showroom/2000/0131/xterra_rack.jpg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Gwendly said:


> no one?
> 
> this is the style I'm talking about....
> 
> http://www.theautochannel.com/vehicles/new/showroom/2000/0131/xterra_rack.jpg



Now you're talking LOL 

I was waiting for the pic, as I didn't know what you were talking about 

I have seen similar style of roof racks for the xtrail, I just gotta remember where I have seen it on the net and as soon as I do, I 'll post the details here.

That spoiler at the front looks like it is not part of the rack package and either a sunroof deflector or a separate add on for aero-dynamics once you load luggage on the roof (smart idea though)


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

The roof rack is standard equipment on the XTerra.

Here is a closeup pic:
x5_gal_big03.jpg

And this is the note from the Nissan Canada website from the standard Exterior features list:
"Tubular roof rack with covered gear box, crossbars, and air dam"

Ian


----------



## Gwendly (Aug 2, 2006)

IanR said:


> The roof rack is standard equipment on the XTerra.
> 
> Here is a closeup pic:
> x5_gal_big03.jpg
> ...



I know, and that's exactly what I want. Can you get that for the xtrail however? I looked on nissan.ca (I'm from canada too) and I couldn't find anything about it there.....


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Try Yakima's roof racks.


----------

